# My New YB Loft



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

New Loft, most of the ideas come from Pigeon Talk, Thank You


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

very nice loft


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice! wheres the aviary?


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice and light and bright in there. I like the way you did the roof. Do you have pics of the other side? Or is there nothing to see?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

I Have The Same Idea But Im Going To Use Just One Panel On Each Side The Sun Where I Live Will Kill My Pigeons If It All Clear Panels , Nice Work By Th E Way


----------

